# Fitness Progress Since 30-day Exploitative Gym Trial Adventure



## KangTsai (Oct 14, 2016)

So last week and the week before were school holidays for me. I took the most time I could of it going to the gym after my mum found a dirt cheap deal for a 30-day membership as of now there's like 13 days left. 

Upper body was my main focus for the entire time, as my upper body was my weakest. Upper body work at the gym consisted of pulldowns, fly machine, curls, triceps press machine, assisted pull-ups, shoulder presses, rows and bench presses. These machines were usually set around what I think is 45-60pd. Of course I also had a healthy amount of leg, full body and cardio. This includes mainly the heavy bag (intimidating everyone in my vicinity), erg machine (I preferred this over running and cycling, because they're boring as HECK, the ergs are way more intense which keeps me going, and I've learned how to row so this was my choice) for cardio, and Olympic lifts and leg presses for legs.
Of course, push-ups, planks, sit ups etc. at home too.

My diet was on the borderline of being a paleo diet. One can imagine.

Here is a picture of the 'after' result. I never planned to do such a thing so there is no real picture of a shirtless me before this.

First thing I noticed was significantly better deltoid and lateral triceps toning, some trapezoid improvement, drastically more noticeable pecs. Overall, so far I have my perfect 'T-shirt body,' because belly fat's not really been my focus; I just assume it'll go away with all the other fat on me.


----------



## Justin Chang (Oct 14, 2016)

Keep up the good work man you look great!, I wish I had the discipline to work out, one of the reasons I love Martial Arts is because it helps me to stay in shape without boring me to death!  I used to use the eliptical at the gym all the time because I could place my Ipad on it and watch movies or TV while I worked out.  Now if I go I ususally just swim in the pool and sauna.  

I keep looking at different Martial Arts in my area so I can work on getting back into shape but I haven't found any that I like just yet.  

Again keep up the good work, it looks like it is paying off for you.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 14, 2016)

Good job. I need to get back into working out. I do DVD workout programs because I Don't have the money for a gym membership. I bought this one by Tony Horton (creator of P90X) called 22 Minute Hard Corps. Still haven't gotten around to it, but that's because I was having some physical ailments that troubled me. I am going to have a stress test done on October 19th to determine what the source of the problem is. (Two different doctors said it is not heart-related, yet I keep having this pain on the left side of my chest.)

I used to work out all the time. Then I became a bit of a wimp about it. Instead of doing the hour-long P90X, I did P90X 3, which is only a half hour long. Then instead of the 60-70 minute Insanity, I would do Insanity Max 30 (again, only a half hour long). What I have come to realize is that I NEED that hour-long session to really push myself.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 14, 2016)

I just realized I gave conflicting info there. I said I want to do 22 Minute Hard Corps, but then said I need the hour-long sessions.

Well, the reasons I want to do the 22 minute program are: 1) It looks insanely hard, so I want to see what kind of results it can give me, in combination with eating right of course. 2) Given how long I have NOT been working out, I think I need to ease back into it instead of jumping into the deep end. After all, I got started by doing 10 Minute Trainer, first for only 10 minutes per day in month 1, then 30 minutes per day in month 2. Then in month 3, I made the jump to P90X.

I want that back, but I need to pace myself like I did before.


----------

